# Carboy Lift Options



## ForzaItalia (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey All,

Was looking to get a cart to help me rack my wine. I was contemplating two models. One is a 500 lb capacity lift cart from harbor freight (max lift 27") and the other is a dirt bike lift with a 300 lb capacity (max lift 36"). I think the 36" one would be better because it will be counter height when fully extended. What do you all think? Does the 500 vs 300 lb capacity really matter? I don't think a full demijohn or carboy gets that heavy.

Thanks!
Ilario


----------



## jpsmithny (Mar 19, 2014)

Why not just get a pump?

You'll have to lift the carboy onto that anyway so what is the advantage?


----------



## littlefootwines (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi i would tend to think that 5 gallions would be close to 60 t0 100 lbs depending on it being in glass or plastic. The red lift looks to have a small base and the lift of 36 inches . The other on looks to have the lift of 27 inches and a bigger base.

So based on that i would think as long as you are only doing 1 carboy at a time go with the higher lift remembering it can be unstable at max height. Having used scissor lifts a lot during my time in the work force i do remember them to move a lot at max height would not want to chance losing a carboy of good wine if it was to be bumped and tip.

Shane


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2014)

I got mine over the holidays and never looked back. My only question is why didn't I get it years ago. I love it. The 500lbs is plenty big enough.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 19, 2014)

I must say it is a good idea -

But you still have to lift the carboy from the floor onto the lift - 

Dan your lift appears to be constructed alot better than others that I have seen here -


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2014)

Steve, I do not use this for 5 or 6 gallon carboys. I use it for blending or racking. I could start a ferment in the large brute container then raise it and siphon out of it after fermentation. Or I could put a 15 gal demi jon on it and siphon carboys into it for blending purposes the raise it and siphon back into smaller carboys. This is the 500lb capacity from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 19, 2014)

Ilario,
Look into the All In One Wine Pump and never lift another carboy! Plus you can not only rack, you can filter, and bottle as well!. I love the AIO, making as much as I do without it would be a pain in the back...and arse!


----------



## west_end (Mar 20, 2014)

looks like these are on sell again 

http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-60730-10041.html#.Uyrh761dV7Q


----------



## ForzaItalia (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback! I do have a vacuum pump but thought that this would be handy to have around the basement to help move carboys and fermenters around with ease. I have limited counter space so I was thinking of putting one carboy on a counter and another on the lift (slightly lower then the counter). This will basically extend my work space and when i am done vacuum racking it I can just roll it to its place on the other side of the basement. I was also thinking of using it has a lift for my fermenter. If you see the pic below, I have a valve on the bottom that i installed to rack and return during fermentation and to remove free run wine after fermentation. If I have a lift I can easily lift it to the appropriate height to put a bucket underneath.


----------



## wildvines (Mar 20, 2014)

All in one pump! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 20, 2014)

If only I could get one that would go up and down my stairs!!!!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 20, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> If only I could get one that would go up and down my stairs!!!!!!!



I have talked to people who bought a 100 foot roll of hose and used the Allinone or any other vacuum source and make it work -


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 20, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I have talked to people who bought a 100 foot roll of hose and used the Allinone or any other vacuum source and make it work -



FYI: There is a fundamental limit of 34 feet vertical change.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 20, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> FYI: There is a fundamental limit of 34 feet vertical change.



That would be going straight up correct ?
He is going from his garage to his basement which is lower in elevation than his garage 

How many stories is 34 feet I wonder ?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 20, 2014)

Thats funny. Lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 20, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> That would be going straight up correct ?
> He is going from his garage to his basement which is lower in elevation than his garage
> 
> How many stories is 34 feet I wonder ?



Well, I said "vertical change." It does not have to be straight up, but the total elevation change cannot exceed 34 feet upwards. Realistically, you'd be hard-pressed to exceed, say, 20 feet.

34 feet is about 4 stories in a typical residential setting, or 3 stories commercial.

HTH.


----------



## etownmickey (Mar 26, 2014)

@RunningWolf I'm so jealous of your work space right now!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 26, 2014)

etownmickey said:


> @RunningWolf I'm so jealous of your work space right now!



Thanks, it took a lot of trips to the salvation army and thrift store to make the room. Having a basement, no kids at home (no idea what happen to all the old toys LOL) and a supportive wife was certainly a good recipe. Plus I'm not a pack rat except for tools.


----------



## ForzaItalia (Mar 26, 2014)

I just got mine today and love it! Already putting it to use!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Wine Making mobile app


----------

